# Chart audit checklist



## tnapora (Jun 9, 2008)

Can you direct me or recommend a good checklist for medical record chart audits?  I am looking for a tool that will assist me in determining the level of care provided based on documentation.  Possibly there is a software package that does this?
Thank you


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 10, 2008)

Personally, I like this software.

http://www.intelicode.com/


----------



## Belinda Frisch (Jul 11, 2008)

tnapora said:


> Can you direct me or recommend a good checklist for medical record chart audits?  I am looking for a tool that will assist me in determining the level of care provided based on documentation.  Possibly there is a software package that does this?
> Thank you



This is one of the ones that I use in conjunction with a bulleted 1997 exam list:

http://www.highmarkmedicareservices.com/partb/reference/pdf/scoresheets/8985.pdf


----------

